# Elgin boys aluminum fender long tank original bike



## 4scuda

I am looking to sell this not looking for comments. I’d prefer people offer realistic price but if it makes you feel good to offer $100 I guess I’ll go ahead and say no deal until someone is serious. Located in Illinois $150 shipping.


----------



## fordmike65

@Kickstand3


----------



## slick

I'll start you off at $650


----------



## 4scuda

Thanks nd


----------



## catfish

$850.


----------



## 4scuda

Thanks nd


----------



## jacob9795

900


----------



## tech549

$925


----------



## jacob9795

1100


----------



## 4scuda

Close but nd


----------



## jacob9795

1150


----------



## tech549

$1200


----------



## tech549

$1225.00


----------



## tech549

..


----------



## Kickstand3

tech549 said:


> . . if your not going to respond to the bid ,why dont you just put it in the for sale section with the price you want?
> been a week and no response.that way i could pm you and make a deal!!!



Maybe the guy got a life , maybe he’s enjoying his family . It is Sunday relax . Maybe you should go take a little nap!


----------



## tech549

Kickstand3 said:


> Maybe the guy got a life , maybe he’s enjoying his family . It is Sunday relax . Maybe you should go ta
> 
> 
> Kickstand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the guy got a life , maybe he’s enjoying his family . It is Sunday relax . Maybe you should go take a little n,,..
Click to expand...


----------

